# All Liquid/Brine Sprayer Pics Here!!!!!!!



## gottaluvplows

Ok so i thought this would be a good to get All liquid/brine Sprayers in one spot.....
I have tried this before (at lawnsite) and it was a success! So im hoping this will be the same way!
We dont have a sprayer (YET!!!!) But i can find a Pic









Whose Next ?????


----------



## Kubota 8540

3 point attachment that I custom built. Will spray 9'-25' with stream nozzles and 25 gallon per minute at 60 psi.


----------



## Kubota 8540

View attachment 66033


















Sprayers I built. 3 point on Kubota will spray 25 gallon per minute up to 60 psi
150 gallon skid sprayer 160 gpm 30 psi and 80" boom 9' spray width


----------



## Kubota 8540

OOPS! First time I uploaded pics to Plowsite. I did down size them perhaps not quite enough, I didn't mean to hawg the whole page. Also now understand file renaming. Dam newbies.


----------



## Mackman

Hey kubota can you tell me more about your setup in your pick-up. Like how many gallons and what did it cost Etc. Thanks


----------



## Kubota 8540

Mackman;902534 said:


> Hey kubota can you tell me more about your setup in your pick-up. Like how many gallons and what did it cost Etc. Thanks


Would love to: 150 gallon PCO tank 2" riverside ploy pump, 5.5 hp Briggs and Stratton gas engine recoil start, 12 volt electric 3 way recirculating boom valve w/ switch in the cab, 80" spray bar, on a treated skid. It can self fill thru a 2" suction hose, simply hook up suction hose turn 2 valves start the engine and it will draw liquid from any container. The boom has Teejet SJ-3 triple stream tips. All hoses are either EPDM or PVC. I custom built this sprayer and it was sold to another member on Plow site. I'm currently building a twin of that sprayer for another contractor in my home area. It sold for $ 2,250 ready to spray. Assembled and tested.


----------



## balky22

that set up on ur trator is pretty sweet. what are u using for liquid


----------



## Kubota 8540

balky22;906614 said:


> that set up on ur trator is pretty sweet. what are u using for liquid


right now 23% salt brine or 32% liquid calcium chloride. Its a 200 gallon can spray 11', 17', and 25'.


----------



## gottaluvplows

Kubota 8540;902502 said:


> View attachment 66033
> 
> 
> Sprayers I built. 3 point on Kubota will spray 25 gallon per minute up to 60 psi
> 150 gallon skid sprayer 160 gpm 30 psi and 80" boom 9' spray width


Please tell me you strap that baby down in the pick-up!
Do you strap it down just like a salt spreader??
(front to back back to front)


----------



## Kubota 8540

Eye bolts and turn buckles to the in bed mounts and the tail gate goes back on. But not spraying with a truck with a bed rug.


----------



## draganm

*Hey*

Hello guys, nice job with sprayers.
I have one question, do you use pump with special diaphragm or standard rubber diaphragm pump. Does the salt erode the pump parts???

Thank you.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Give me two weeks and ill post up pictures of our hybrid granular/spray dump truck. Still on order!


----------



## BigBoyPlowin

draganm;1519603 said:


> Hello guys, nice job with sprayers.
> I have one question, do you use pump with special diaphragm or standard rubber diaphragm pump. Does the salt erode the pump parts???
> 
> Thank you.


I use regular 5.5 or 6.5HP trash pumps. I pay like 200 bucks for them.. 
Sometimes i rinse the tank out with soap and water at the end of the season then run that through the pump but other than that...I usually end up replacing a few seals then the pump is all good!

Like these


----------



## szorno

Here are my rigs. 
First is mycurrent- Dodge 3500 with 325 gal system.
Second is my original spray truck- Dodge 250 with 200 gal


----------



## terrapro

BigBoyPlowin;1519719 said:


> I use regular 5.5 or 6.5HP trash pumps. I pay like 200 bucks for them..
> Sometimes i rinse the tank out with soap and water at the end of the season then run that through the pump but other than that...I usually end up replacing a few seals then the pump is all good!
> 
> Like these


Yeah what he said! If you didn't need any bells and whistles you could put a sprayer together for around $500-750 depending on tank size and pump/motor.


----------



## GTMN

Here a a couple of my favorites!


----------



## Kubota 8540

Is it my monitor or is what your spraying green?


----------



## terrapro

It is green. If I remember the story right it was a special custom blend requested by the property owner and it was to thick for the snowex to spray properly. My sprayer would have eaten that up and spit it out just fine!


----------



## GTMN

It's green, apogee from envirotech. Its so expensive I might as well be spraying aunt jemima's! The sprayer came from snowex with air leaks at every joint. The distributor took care of me not snowex and now the pumps push the product just great. Not impressed, it's my first and last mistake with them.


----------



## TwoBrosLawn

Bump, let's bring this thread back to life. I'm looking now at getting into liquid this year and it has gotten a lot of attention as of late. Show up what you got. Share the knowledge.


----------



## Masssnowfighter

M35A2 with a 1035 gallon tank, turbo turf pump, 3 lane boom with adjustable nozzles and wireless remote. I have reduced my salt consumption from about 20 tons per storm down to about 8 tons per storm with this set up. It is a great feeling when you drop the plow and see nothing but black wet pavement even when it is only like 15 degrees out.


----------



## TwoBrosLawn

So do you oretreat and spray after you plow? I have a 75 gal system I am trying for the first time this year. I only do about 50 ton of salt per season looking to make more spend less.


----------



## Masssnowfighter

TwoBrosLawn;2039503 said:


> So do you oretreat and spray after you plow? I have a 75 gal system I am trying for the first time this year. I only do about 50 ton of salt per season looking to make more spend less.


I mostly use it for pre treating, but I will use it for post treatment if the conditions are right. If the lot is really icy and slippery after I plow I stick with rock salt but if it's just residual snow left behind I will go with liquids for a fast cheap meltdown


----------



## 86 CJ

Lets see what you boys were up too in the off season, any new DIY builds out there. This is one of our customer builds we finished up after the season this year. We are currently finishing up our new 800G Brine maker(cant wait to run salt through it). and working on our New F450 Bulk Sprayer build for this coming winter.


----------



## THORNTON

Yea any new design ideas for sprayers?


----------



## absolutely

1000 gallon we built last year.


----------



## CityGuy

absolutely;2091026 said:


> 1000 gallon we built last year.


Nice looking set up. Is that hydo driven or seperate motor?


----------



## STARSHIP

Very nice! Next year, or I should say next fall.


----------



## terrapro

absolutely;2091026 said:


> 1000 gallon we built last year.


That's one of my favorite spray boom setups, I'm pretty sure I have pictures saved somewhere for my next build.


----------



## absolutely

CityGuy;2091060 said:


> Nice looking set up. Is that hydo driven or seperate motor?


2" trash pump


----------



## ponyboy

So how much does it cost to pre treat spray as compared to pre salting


----------



## JMHConstruction

ponyboy;2091287 said:


> So how much does it cost to pre treat spray as compared to pre salting


I'm also curious what the cost difference is. Do you guys make your own, or do you buy. How much longer down it take to lay it down? 2x as long? I haven't done a search, just figured I'd ask anyway.


----------



## Jason Jones

Some nice setups guys! Keep them coming! Im Disappointed some one did not like the SnowEx sprayer, I was looking at them last year.


----------



## terrapro

Jason Jones;2092721 said:


> Some nice setups guys! Keep them coming! Im Disappointed some one did not like the SnowEx sprayer, I was looking at them last year.


Just say no...
Under powered and super expensive. You can make your own sprayer for under a grand and it will actually work.


----------



## 86 CJ

Another build we did last week on the F250 and our 450 build with storage we just picked up on it..Now we just need some frozen precip here in Central MD


----------



## viper881

Subscribed


----------



## CityGuy

86 CJ;2094712 said:


> Another build we did last week on the F250 and our 450 build with storage we just picked up on it..Now we just need some frozen precip here in Central MD


Nice looking set ups. What are you using for product?


----------



## 86 CJ

CityGuy;2096708 said:


> Nice looking set ups. What are you using for product?


Thanks

We are using 90/10 brine/calcium blend pre and post plowing, and also testing out Liquid Magic/ brine if we can get some snow here one day....


----------



## cheffy

How do you bill or charge for pre application of brine.


----------



## cheffy

I built a mixing station off of watching youtube .
Did not use yet. I need to buy a pump.
If you have a 275 gallon tote with on a c5500 do I need a pump to spray on the truck for applications. Or can I gravity unload.


----------



## qualitylawn

Is there a company that makes a unit that will fit in the back of a truck that is a self contained brine maker?


----------



## VS Innovation

Hey guys,
I am very new to this (my first post ever actually). Our Sister company has been using liquid as our sole means of de-icing for the past four years with great success. We just added this 2700 gallon sprayer to our line up. It is fully GPS controlled and is capable of spraying a 30 ft patter at speeds up to 45 mph. We built all of our sprayers initially and now offer a full line through our new company, VSI. We build sprayers for ATV's all the way up to what you see here. We also have an entire line of brine makers from budget tote models all the way up to 4000 gallon units.
We have an extensive knowledge of the entire liquid de-icing process from making to spaying. We are here to answer any questions that you guys have and would like to clear up any grey areas in this process.

And also to the last post about the portable brine maker, we do have an option for you.
Let me know what you think!


----------



## VS Innovation

Here are a few pictures of our low-profile truck sprayers. They too are GPS controlled.


----------



## Broncslefty7

what does the GPS control do? are the tanks in your units baffled?


----------



## VS Innovation

Broncslefty7;2115487 said:


> what does the GPS control do? are the tanks in your units baffled?


Our gps setups consist of a main controller, servo valve,flow meter, and a solenoid valve. The controller allows you to input your desired application rate in gallons per acre and the spray width of your boom. Once these have been set the controller takes care of the rest. The controller senses your movement and adjusts the flow rate based on your speed and applies the set amount regardless of the speed you are traveling. This is especially nice when spraying small parking lots and commercial lots where you have a constant flow of traffic. When you stop the speed sensor sends a signal to your solenoid valve and stops the flow until you begin moving again.

The best part about the controller is that we can now spray the correct amount at any speed (given the flow rate of your pump and the dynamics of your plumbing to your boom). If your speed exceeds the maximum flow rate your pump can produce, a warning light will come on letting you know to slow down. Without this we used to have to calibrate our pump to spray at a certain rate and derive the speed which we could travel based on our flow. It did work, however we had the tendency to over apply at speeds below our target speeds and under apply at speeds above. We also had to derive our speeds for every application rate. We now simply change our application rate in our controller and it takes care of everything for us.

The controller also has many additional features that monitors tank level, instantaneous flow rate, total number of gallons sprayed, and gallons per account. There are many additional features, these are the ones we use most frequently.

The controller is also used to control the zones on your boom. Our 2700 gallon sprayer is equipped with a three zone boom. When all of the zones are on we can spray a 30 foot swath. When this large of an area is not needed we simply turn off the section or sections that we do not want to spray and the controller adjusts the flow rate to maintain our desired application rate. The more sections that are spraying, the more flow you need and vice versa.

This precision control has prevented us from over or under applying our liquid thus saving us money. We no longer have to get out of the truck to turn off a valve or pump and it has also allowed us to put someone completely inexperienced in our trucks without the worry of them over or under applying.

As far as tank baffles go, we have never felt the need to install baffles in our tanks. We keep our trucks full while plowing to maintain our ballast and de-ice at the end of our routes. The movement of liquid has never been a problem for us. Even when the tank is half full we have not noticed any reduction in handling of our vehicles. All of our 3/4 ton trucks are equipped with the low profile sprayers in the picture above which really helps lower the center of gravity of the truck. I understand that some do find it annoying to feel the sway of liquid behind them, however in these trucks we have found the slosh to be very minimal.

The tanks we use on our bigger sprayers, like our hooklift truck, come with molded baffles from the factory. They do a good job of minimizing the slosh of liquid.

Thanks for the question. Feel free to ask anything else about our setups and operation.


----------



## Broncslefty7

price on a unit for an f350 pick up. also do you just have drilled holes in your boom? i do not see any nozzles in the pictures.


----------



## THORNTON

Sprayer for my 2500 truck.


----------



## 86 CJ

VS Innovation;2114489 said:


> Here are a few pictures of our low-profile truck sprayers. They too are GPS controlled.


VS

I am really liking your builds, very clean and simple looking.Thumbs Up


----------



## 86 CJ

VS Innovation;2114489 said:


> Here are a few pictures of our low-profile truck sprayers. They too are GPS controlled.


VS

Are you running 1" reducer from the pump on all of your plumbing, then 2" from the 12v switch to the boom? The Boom hose just looks big to me, but I see that your boom diameter on that truck looks large as well. It's the opposite of how we build ours, but whatever works for you.


----------



## Broncslefty7

what are you guys averaging for coverage?


----------



## VS Innovation

86 CJ;2116074 said:


> VS
> 
> Are you running 1" reducer from the pump on all of your plumbing, then 2" from the 12v switch to the boom? The Boom hose just looks big to me, but I see that your boom diameter on that truck looks large as well. It's the opposite of how we build ours, but whatever works for you.


Since all of our electronic components are 1", we are reducing down from 2" to 1" straight out of the pump. The hose out of the solenoid valve is actually one inch. It does look deceiving in the picture. Reducing out of the pump keeps the setup very clean and compact. All of our booms our 1 1/2. This allows enough volume to be present when spraying at higher speeds. It also yields the most consistent flow rate out of every nozzle on our booms, ensuring an equal application rate across the entire boom.

On our bigger sprayers that we have built for our Isuzu and hooklift truck, we keep everything plumbed 2" until our solenoid valves and electronic controls. This helps increase the flow rate to the boom so that higher spraying speeds and rates can be achieved. On our truck units we are seeing a maximum flow rate of around 35 gpm at the boom (with the 1/4 inch holes). This still equates to a maximum speed of 27 mph (at 80 gallons per acre) which is more than suitable for all applications. On our Isuzu we can spray at speeds around 45 mph (which we never do). The speeds are reduced the more you apply per acre. For example, when melting off heavy snow pack using a rate of 100 gallons per acre our max speed before under applying (with our Isuzu) would be 24.75 mph. We set our sprayers up to ensure we can still move at decent speeds when applying heavier application rates. Again our controller monitors everything for us. Even with the capability of a flow rate of 50 gpm to our booms, the controller only allows the flow necessary for the speed you are spraying at.

Thanks for the compliment on our setups as well! We have seen many other builds with valves and hoses running everywhere. We wanted to make a setup that was self explanatory at a glance. It really helps when training in new guys to spraying.


----------



## VS Innovation

Broncslefty7;2118084 said:


> what are you guys averaging for coverage?


Depending of conditions and percentage of calcium chloride, we spray 80-120 gallons per acre. Spraying an account that has freshly been plowed, we are on the lower end of that range. When melting off hard snow pack or amounts that are not worth dropping a plow, we will tend to run around the 95-100 gallons per acre.


----------



## Broncslefty7

we have roughly 18 acres of property we plow, i am trying to figure out how many times i will need to fill up over the course of the night.


----------



## Broncslefty7

i like how simple your units are, however it is a real pain when someone plumbs fitting to fitting to fitting. if something starts to leak or there is a break you practically need to replumb the entire thing.


----------



## VS Innovation

Broncslefty7;2118166 said:


> i like how simple your units are, however it is a real pain when someone plumbs fitting to fitting to fitting. if something starts to leak or there is a break you practically need to replumb the entire thing.


I understand the concern about plumbing back to back. We do this on these sprayers because it is very ridig and allows us to support the electronics on the skid. We have used these sprayers for two years and have never had an issue. We even had one of drivers back directly into a tree pushing the tank against the back of the box and the plumbing held up.

It sounds like you are around the same size as our company. We plow around 18-20 acres of snow per storm. Again depending on conditions, we spray around 1600 - 2500 gallons per storm. We have two trucks with these low profile sprayers, an Isuzu cab over with a 500 gallon tank, dump truck with a 1000 gallon sprayer, and our 2700 gallon hooklift truck sprayer.

Up until this year, we used our 1000 gallon sprayer in our dump truck and it worked just fine. Everything but our hooklift truck has a plow, so it just made sense to have a sprayer in every piece of equipment that is servicing the accounts.

We also utilize our 2700 gallon sprayer to fill our other trucks when they run out. We have multiple accounts where our hook truck cannot easily manuver, so we let the smaller sprayers handle these accounts and leave the hook truck for the open areas.


----------



## VS Innovation

Broncslefty7;2118165 said:


> we have roughly 18 acres of property we plow, i am trying to figure out how many times i will need to fill up over the course of the night.


The number of times you would need to fill obviously depends on the size of your tank. 18 acres at 85 gallons per acre is 1530 gallons. If you had a 300 gallon thank that would be around 5 loads.


----------



## Broncslefty7

ok, canyou message me a price on a 300 gallon low profile system, with a hose reel, the gps, and tri tips on the boom?


----------



## VS Innovation

Broncslefty7;2118185 said:


> ok, canyou message me a price on a 300 gallon low profile system, with a hose reel, the gps, and tri tips on the boom?


Please email me at [email protected] I do not want to overstep my privileges on this site. I have been contacting plowsite in regards to becoming a sponsor with no response for over a month now.


----------



## Broncslefty7

alright sounds good. thank you


----------



## Broncslefty7

havnt seen anyone else with a bar like this, but it appears pretty good.


----------



## VS Innovation

Broncslefty7;2118229 said:


> havnt seen anyone else with a bar like this, but it appears pretty good.


That is a nice spray pattern. I could see the truck in this video potentially having problems cutting through heavier snow pack. The biggest downside to boomless tips is their ability to cut through snow pack. They do however work very well for pre-treating (due to the even coverage they generate). Our 2700 gallon sprayer has two boomless tips per side to increase the width we can spray. They do work well, but melt slower through snowpack then the jet nozzles (middle boom). When the brine solution cannot cut through to the bare pavement it is forced to melt from the top down. Boomless tips also need a more consistent pressure to ensure they cover the desired area. When our hook truck sprays at speeds below 5 mph, the flow rate to the boomless tips is reduced. This result is a spray pattern which is much narrower than at speeds around 10-15 mph. Again, the flow rate is reduced due to the controller closing the servo valve to maintain our desired application rate. This may seem like the system is not working properly, but the controller is preventing over application. If the truck were to spray a continual flow rate for a speed of 10 mph at a speed of 5 mph, we would be heavily over applying and therefore loosing money. The concept of speed in correlation to flow rate is very important for properly calibrating your sprayer. In our case, the controller instantaneously makes adjustments for us.

We have been working on putting together a video so you guys can see this truck in action!

Again we are located in one of the colder parts of the country. These tips may work very well in other areas that tend to have more solar energy during the winter.


----------



## terrapro

Broncslefty7;2118229 said:


> havnt seen anyone else with a bar like this, but it appears pretty good.


Hmmm appears to be some form of boom jet nozzles...installed incorrectly but It works.
They sure are driving slowly though, should be able to go twice that speed.


----------



## VS Innovation

terrapro;2118335 said:


> Hmmm appears to be some form of boom jet nozzles...installed incorrectly but It works.
> They sure are driving slowly though, should be able to go twice that speed.


As you can tell by my previous posts, the ability to accurately apply liquid at decent speeds is important to our company. I am glad to see others agree with this. Salt spreaders are capable of at traveling at decent speeds. In our opinion, your sprayer should match or out perform a tailgate spreader.


----------

